# Toilet Angle Stop Location



## GRH (Feb 17, 2011)

As a manufacturer of toilets we work directly with plumbing contractors, and installation plumbers. What is the acceptable or current standard for the location of the angle stop? If no code as to location what is the rule of thumb used by plumbing contactors?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

GRH said:


> As a manufacturer of toilets we work directly with plumbing contractors, and installation plumbers. What is the acceptable or current standard for the location of the angle stop? If no code as to location what is the rule of thumb used by plumbing contactors?


That doesn't sound right.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

about 8" off floor & to the left of the bowl or to the R if you are sitting on it.
If you sell toilets you should know this:whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

if you are looking at the toilet...i rough them in to the right 15" AFF


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I rough in at 5" to the left and 7" high if it's in the wall. If the water is in the floor I rough it out past the finished wall 4"

*NOTE:* I don't believe you manufacture toilets.:laughing: To make an actual toilet requires you to have this knowledge don't you think?

Mike


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I've learned not to trust any standard location in regard to water supply. Basic toilets are fairly forgiving with the suggestions above. A lot of the low profile and specialty toilets we use have very specific rough-in specs. 

In any case, your thread is a violation of forum posting rules:

*Manufacturers and Vendors*
We value manufactures and vendors input on the site and appreciate when they can provide product support and answer questions for our members. We do however have some requirements and restrictions for this type of member.

*You MUST add yourself to the Manufacturers or Vendors usergroup which can be found here: http://www.contractortalk.com/profil...editusergroups This will let members know that you're here in a support role.*

You may add a signature line to your account and it can contain a link to your company, phone number, and your name and title. No sales pitches or large fonts will be allowed.
You may use your company logo as an avatar.
You may fill out Your Profile info with all your company details so members can learn more if they desire to.
You may respond to specific product questions that are asked on the site either by providing support or suggesting the best product for a job.

You MAY NOT self promote in any way other than having your signature line and avatar. This includes:

Asking people to contact you or to see your profile for more information or deals.
Private Messaging members with unsolicited offers.
*Soliciting the membership for feedback or suggestions on your product or services.*
Post new thread that in some way promote your company.
Respond to threads with short responses that add nothing to the conversation just to get your name out there.
Bash other companies products or services that you compete with.


----------

